# Help: Browning Buckmark broken plastic piece



## MrVo

I just bought a used Browning Buckmark Gold and I took it to the range to test it out and it keeps misfiring. So when I disassembled it, I found a broken piece of plastic piece that fell out, but I have no idea what it is. The rear of the pistol ( inside the slider ) also looks like it has some chipped plastic piece, too. Can anybody help me find out what it is so that I can replace it?


----------



## clockworkjon

Check out this parts diagram. My guess is Part #3. Only piece of plastic I can think of, just a little whitish wafer.

brownells.com/.aspx/pid=0/sid=366/schematicsdetail/Buck-Mark


----------



## MrVo

That's the one. It broke in half. I did some poking around the Internet and it's called the buffer piece and it has the reputation of breaking off for all Browning Buckmark pistols.


----------



## usmcj

Get a few of 'em, and get another firing pin housing. Sooner or later you'll need one of those too....


----------



## clockworkjon

And while you are at it get a bunch of recoil spring retainers, that unbelievably tiny c-ring that holds the spring on. I keep losing it and keep getting lucky finding it. I know its only a matter of time before one is gone for good.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ

clockworkjon said:


> And while you are at it get a bunch of recoil spring retainers, that unbelievably tiny c-ring that holds the spring on. I keep losing it and keep getting lucky finding it. I know its only a matter of time before one is gone for good.


Next time you're in an auto supply store, get that telescoping steel "thing" with the magnet on the end.


----------



## clockworkjon

DanP_from_AZ said:


> Next time you're in an auto supply store, get that telescoping steel "thing" with the magnet on the end.


I actually swept the carpet with a magnet from one of my son's toys! That little thing get slightly out of line and BOING it shoots across the room!


----------



## dinodanny

I have a 1986 model Buckmark and somewhere along the way this piece is missing from mine. Will it harm the gun to fire it without it?


----------



## exavid

I lost the snap ring on my Camper's recoil spring. I just tightened up the last turn of the spring with a pair of needle nose pliers and replaced the spring. The tightened coil turn acts very well as a snap ring. It's been working that way through about 1200 rounds of Bullseye shooting. It shouldn't be hard to whittle a new buffer out of a piece of plastic if you needed one in a hurry. I don't think I'd like to fire many rounds without the buffer since one of it's main purposes is to keep the guide rod aligned.


----------



## dinodanny

I ordered a new buffer from Browning and got a note a week later that it was back ordered. Made my own out of some scrap plastic and installed it and it worked great. New buffer from Browning arrived the next day. Oh well.


----------



## AKASL

dinodanny said:


> I ordered a new buffer from Browning and got a note a week later that it was back ordered. Made my own out of some scrap plastic and installed it and it worked great. New buffer from Browning arrived the next day. Oh well.


I am making Browning Buckmark Buffers, send me a PM or email for details.

AKASL

LIVE FREE OR DIE


----------



## ez1totalk2

can I just send you cash for 2 buffers?

Thanks Mark

[email protected]


----------



## AKASL

ez1totalk2 said:


> can I just send you cash for 2 buffers?
> 
> Thanks Mark
> 
> [email protected]


What year was your Buckmark built??

AKASL


----------



## OldFrog4U

I have a 1989 Buckmark that is badly in need of a guide rod buffer also. Actually, I could use 2 of them. I'm new to this forum, so how can I contact you to order a couple of these. Thanks!


----------



## CZahler

MrVo said:


> That's the one. It broke in half. I did some poking around the Internet and it's called the buffer piece and it has the reputation of breaking off for all Browning Buckmark pistols.


There were two designs for that piece. There was a change in design in 2000. The early guns had a shallow recess in the front side recoil post and the buffer had a mating boss on the back side. The later buffers were flat and did not have that feature. If a "early design" buffer is put in a post '00 gun, it will break. I have three Buckmarks that I have used since 2002 and shoot 5000+ rounds per year. I have only had a problem with a buffer breaking once after a "gunsmith" put an early buffer in a post gun. (The "gunsmith" ruined my '91 frame and replaced it with a '03. He used the original, early design buffer. A couple weeks later the gun would not fire. Fortunately during the "Slow Fire" phase of the match so I went to my backup gun, another Buckmark, for the rest of the match)


----------

